# olympic coverage



## bignick (Aug 8, 2004)

Anyone else a little frustrated about the time they're gonna be airing the tkd coverage...half the time it's at like 3 in the morning.  Whether or not you have any issues with what the Olympics has done for taekwondo...good or bad...it's still fun to watch.


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 8, 2004)

The Olympics really put TKD on the map, but it has not got the ratings expected, so the TV coverage it gets is at non-peak times.


----------



## bignick (Aug 8, 2004)

Yeah...i understand...it looks like i'll just have to keep the vcr ready...i hope i don't need the written consent of nbc and the IOC...

I bet they're on my trail now


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 9, 2004)

You'd think in this age of cable and satellite they'd be able to have ALL the combat sports adequately covered.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## bignick (Aug 9, 2004)

yeah...my poor judo suffers even worse than taekwondo...at least tkd is on some major channels....i think judo is on nbc twice...otherwise it's on like the bravo channel or something...and i don't get that one.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 9, 2004)

If I had my way, I'd be able to TiVo it all.  I'd be watching boxing, Judo, TKD, Greco-Roman, freestyle wrestling, fencing, pentathalon...every single combat sport.  I like the other events, too, don't get me wrong...there is nothing more magnificent than a world class gymnast...

But I want to see two people square off and GO!!!!

They need a separate channel just for that.


Regards,

Steve


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 9, 2004)

TV coverage stinks most of the time. The networks spend more time giveing sob stories and personal historys than they do on the events. After that they have a tendency (here in the USA)  to show only the events they think someone from the USA  will do good in. Heaven forbid we want to watch something the US will not do good in.


----------



## bignick (Aug 9, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> I'd be watching boxing, Judo, TKD, Greco-Roman, freestyle wrestling, fencing, pentathalon...every single combat sport



no kidding...i didn't mean to disrespect western combat, though never learned much about the art...fencing is so fun to watch...don't forget the modern biathalon...now that was a sport custom built for people from the midwest....cross-country skiing and shooting stuff...

must have been the same guy that came up with explosives and alcohol for the fourth of july...

some things are just better together...

not always safer...but more interesting for sure...


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 9, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> If I had my way, I'd be able to TiVo it all. I'd be watching boxing, Judo, TKD, Greco-Roman, freestyle wrestling, fencing, pentathalon...every single combat sport. I like the other events, too, don't get me wrong...there is nothing more magnificent than a world class gymnast...
> 
> But I want to see two people square off and GO!!!!
> 
> They need a separate channel just for that.


 Preach, brother, preach!


----------



## bignick (Aug 9, 2004)

That would be great...they have all these niche channels on cable now....golf, food and more than i care to know about....it'd be great to have a martial arts channel...
covering all arts....eastern/western...broadcasting competitions...bios...all sorts of stuff...i'd become addicted to tv again...


----------



## Sarah (Aug 9, 2004)

You are lucky, over here we proberbly wont even see it, if we do it will be 1 min of highlights screened in the middle of the night!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 10, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Preach, brother, preach!




_I HAVE BEEN TO THE MOUNTAINTOP...

I dream of a day where ALL God's children, black and white, red and yellow, will be able to join hands on broadbands ALL across this nation and be able to sing out "See? at last!  See?  At last!  Thank God Almighty, coverage at last!!"_

With all due respect to Dr. Martin Luther King and apologies for liberties taken.


Regards,

Steve


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 10, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> _I HAVE BEEN TO THE MOUNTAINTOP...
> 
> I dream of a day where ALL God's children, black and white, red and yellow, will be able to join hands on broadbands ALL across this nation and be able to sing out "See? at last! See? At last! Thank God Almighty, coverage at last!!"_
> 
> With all due respect to Dr. Martin Luther King and apologies for liberties taken.


 :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## bignick (Aug 10, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> You are lucky, over here we proberbly wont even see it, if we do it will be 1 min of highlights screened in the middle of the night!



From what I saw...all the coverage will be on NBC or CNBC...here in america...do you get either of those down under?


----------



## Raewyn (Aug 10, 2004)

On satellite television we can, I think we have a team in the Olympics but because Athens is 10 hours behind us we probably will only see highlights, or if we are very lucky we could probably stay up till all hours of the night and hope they televise a little bit!!!!!


----------



## Sarah (Aug 10, 2004)

Raisin said:
			
		

> On satellite television we can, I think we have a team in the Olympics but because Athens is 10 hours behind us we probably will only see highlights, or if we are very lucky we could probably stay up till all hours of the night and hope they televise a little bit!!!!!


That shows how much coverage we have, I didnt even know New Zealand had a team!

As Raisin said we can get some channels on Sky Satelite, but chance's of it being covered in NZ are slim.


----------



## bignick (Aug 10, 2004)

Actually this year NBC is setting a record for it's olympic coverage...there will televised coverage of every event at the games...something like a total of 70 hours a day on like 7 channels....NBC, CNBC, MSNBC, BRAVO, USA, TELEMUNDO, NBC HDTV

so maybe there's some hope you can check it out


----------



## Raewyn (Aug 10, 2004)

I was on the news about a couple of weeks ago, a 19 year old girl had just got her black belt just intime to make the Olympic team to go to the Olympics, pretty aweseme aye!!!!!!  I hope we kick butt!!!! lol


----------



## Sarah (Aug 10, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> Actually this year NBC is setting a record for it's olympic coverage...there will televised coverage of every event at the games...something like a total of 70 hours a day on like 7 channels....NBC, CNBC, MSNBC, BRAVO, USA, TELEMUNDO, NBC HDTV
> 
> so maybe there's some hope you can check it out


Thanks for that, will have to look into it.


----------



## bignick (Aug 11, 2004)

go to www.nbcolympics.com   they have tv listing for all the events


----------



## auxprix (Aug 11, 2004)

Raisin said:
			
		

> I was on the news about a couple of weeks ago, a 19 year old girl had just got her black belt just intime to make the Olympic team to go to the Olympics, pretty aweseme aye!!!!!!  I hope we kick butt!!!! lol



Just two nights ago, I saw a special on NBC about the first Afghani women to compete in the olympics. They named two. One was a sprinter and the other was a Judoka. Strangely enough, they focused on the wrestler (Network T.V. never gives us that kind of attention!) It showed her training in some Colosseum in Afghanistan, and all the guards watching her. They interviewed one of the guards, and he said "If she was my Sister, I'd kill her!" Apparently, many of the Afghani men in law enforcement still want women to wear burkas in public. I feel sorry for the woman. She's accomplishing this great thing for her country, putting her life aside to compete, and nobody even appreciates it. It's very sad.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 11, 2004)

Here is my fantasy.

The Afghani woman wins the Olympic gold for her division.  She returns and is honored throughout her country as a hero.  Hamid Karzai publicly recognizes here and she gets contracts from various sports companies for her remarkable achievement.

She then finds the guard, ***** slaps him, tosses him with an shoulder throw, follows up with a juji gatame and breaks his weasly little arm.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Raewyn (Aug 11, 2004)

She was on the news over here,  I thought that awesome that she is going to the Olympics.  I hope she does really well and that it changes the male attitudes over in Afganistan about women - yeah right!! in a perfect world maybe!!


----------



## bignick (Aug 11, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> She then finds the guard, ***** slaps him, tosses him with an shoulder throw, follows up with a juji gatame and breaks his weasly little arm.



If only...on the other hand though...i think a juji gatame would be over too fast...some locks can break the joints before the other person knows whats going on...but i suppose the sooner she broke that elbow...the sooner she could break something else...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 14, 2004)

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> ...Judo, TKD, Greco-Roman, freestyle wrestling



Now were talkin'.  I love Greco-roman. I wish I had been a little better at it but I wasn't that good at throwing  .  Probably the reason why I seperated 5 ribs from my sternum trying to throw someone.


----------



## bignick (Aug 14, 2004)

ooh...that sounds a little rough...what were you trying to throw?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 14, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> ooh...that sounds a little rough...what were you trying to throw?


A common throw called an arm whizzer. However the opponent didn't go over all that well. I didn't roll anywhere near enough because he was resisting. Anyhow when I started to the mat he landed on the back of my right rib cage. I heard a "pop" and it was very hard to breath at all. I'm still living with them out. Between strengthening the pec muscles to pull them in and the chiro. adjustments it's still sore but I function just the same. Some days are better than others though.


----------



## deadhand31 (Aug 15, 2004)

Dammit! The Only Station That Has Tkd Coverage Is Msnbc!!! Those Without Cable Are Stuck!!!!


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 16, 2004)

I copied down the TV show times for TKD:

MSNBC: Thurs 8/26 5:00AM & 6:00AM

CNBC:  Thurs. 8/26 5:00AM & 6:00AM

MSNBC: Fri. 8/27 12:00PM

CNBC:  Sat. 8/28 5:00AM & 12:00PM

CNBC:  Sun. 8/29 7:00AM & 11:00AM

Central time -- url:  
http://nbcolympics.zap2it.com/tv/gr...139_11207_10057_10239_20459_&zone=-5_1&genre=

TW


----------



## bignick (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks for sharing the info with everybody else...


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks TW everyone should be a asset like yourself.... GOD BLESS AMERICA


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 16, 2004)

Thank you, Terry.  I didn't want to miss it and it took a while to find it. 
I don't know think I can get up and be awake enough to watch TKD at 5AM though.  TW


----------



## bignick (Aug 16, 2004)

that's why people made things like vcr's...and tivo...i love tkd...but 5 a.m. is asking an awful lot out of a college student


----------



## Raewyn (Aug 16, 2004)

When the Olympics have finished could someone please post something about the results of the TKD, as I doubt Ill get to see anything over here.


----------



## bignick (Aug 17, 2004)

will do...we got a couple weeks to wait though...i hope they get some good commentators...the ones for the judo coverage were horrible...at least the 6 minutes of it they broadcast on nbc


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 18, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> will do...we got a couple weeks to wait though...i hope they get some good commentators...the ones for the judo coverage were horrible...at least the 6 minutes of it they broadcast on nbc



I noticed that too, today.  NBC was scrambling at the last minute for commentators for judo and TKD-saw that somewhere.  I guess it wasn't a priority. They had hundreds of commentators to find.  Well, I'll look forward to seeing it next week anyway.  Just hope they give it some time.  TW


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Aug 18, 2004)

I plan on recording all of the TKD that comes on all the channels (I have all that are showing the olympics).  I have a video capture card in my computer so I'll be able to capture the whole blocks of time when they showthe TKD.

I'll have to do alot of cutting of the video, just so I only show the TKD stuff.  I'll post links up once I get the chance.  I'll be doing a practice run through of the Judo events for tonight (early AM 18 Aug.).


----------



## Enson (Aug 18, 2004)

what dates, times, and network... exactly are they airing tkd?


----------



## bignick (Aug 18, 2004)

check back earlier in this thread...they're posted


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Aug 18, 2004)

grrrrrr..... I forgot to register my recording program, and it only recorded 10 minutes of the sailing....  I'll try to run my test again soon


----------



## JPR (Aug 18, 2004)

I was looking forward to watching TKD, Judo, Greeco, etc. but after watching two Judo matches I have lowered my expectations.  I know that many / most people wouldn't enjoy watching these "less glamourous" sporting events, but to watch 30 to 40 minutes of sailing (sort of like watching paint dry only less exciting) to catch two judo matches (and not seeing the full matches even at that) doesn't bode well for TKD.


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Aug 18, 2004)

JPR said:
			
		

> I was looking forward to watching TKD, Judo, Greeco, etc. but after watching two Judo matches I have lowered my expectations. I know that many / most people wouldn't enjoy watching these "less glamourous" sporting events, but to watch 30 to 40 minutes of sailing (sort of like watching paint dry only less exciting) to catch two judo matches (and not seeing the full matches even at that) doesn't bode well for TKD.


 
I agree fully.  I lost alot of sleep to actually watch the whole 6 minutes of Judo coverage.  Maybe if Steven Lopez makes it to the gold medal match, we'll at least get to see his full match (Witht the emphasis on US athletes and such).

What really infuriates me is that Badminton got more telivised coverage that what has been available of any of the combat sports so far. Badminton!!!!! When did that even become a sport?


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 18, 2004)

If you want to do something in suggesting to NBC that Taekwondo should have more coverage, use the following email address:

nbcolympicsfeedback@nbcuni.com

or go to Quickfind/Help/feedback lower right: 
http://www.nbccableinfo.com/insidenbccable/networks/olympics/

TW


----------



## auxprix (Aug 18, 2004)

I don't know if anyone else noticed, but Judo has been getting progressively better coverage on bravo. Saturday night, it was 8 minutes. Last night, it was damn near 20. Maybe it's gotten more viewers than origionally anticipated. I'm sure Pedro's Silver helps.

Now lets get some real commentators! NBC, if you're reading this, call me. I may not be an expert, but I at least know the names of the techniques! Best of all, I won't charge you for it! Just fly me there and pay for my hotel and I'll take care of the rest.


----------



## bignick (Aug 18, 2004)

from what i read they have a 4th dan doing commentary for tkd...not sure if i got my facts straight...but thats what i remember


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 26, 2004)

I saw some prelims this morning. MSNBC, Women's flyweight, not much action there.  The guys match Phillippines vs Spain was good.  It was at about 5:30 central after greco-roman wrestling, lasted about 30.  Nothing at 6-7, don't why they put down that time. Commentary was okay. They kept repeating the tenets, indomitable spirit, etc. over and over though. "those hands can kill" sigh. Hardly any punching. Alot of axe kicks, double roundhouse, some spinning, but not much. Couldn't believe one attack, he spun for the first move, big mistake. Phillippines won, but was close since they kept getting no action penalties.  5PM Central MSNBC is next. TW


----------



## bignick (Aug 26, 2004)

thanks...missed the stuff this morning...and i think it's on CNBC this afternoon...4 central/ 5 eastern


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 26, 2004)

You're right, Bignick, it is on CNBC but there is volleyball before and according to the schedule TKD starts anywhere after 5pm - 7pm central. Finals-Gold.  Won't be for that whole time though. TW


----------



## Zepp (Aug 26, 2004)

I set my VCR to tape what I could, but I was able to watch the whole 20 minutes they showed of the women's flyweight TKD. (It was on on the west coast at 11:30pm.)  The commentators were talking out of their asses the whole time.  They had no idea what they were looking at.  And watching those girls made me want to yell at the TV "put your guard up dammit!" 

Oh well, it was still cool to see some of it.


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 26, 2004)

Zepp, I agree, both commentators were awe struck when the girls made any little move.  They talked about TKD like an outsider certainly not like a black belt.  They did say though that the Phillippines guy was trying to fake  too much and not much fake so he got penalized the no action half pt. I was wondering why they didn't both get penalized. TW


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 26, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Zepp, I agree, both commentators were awe struck when the girls made any little move. They talked about TKD like an outsider certainly not like a black belt. They did say though that the Phillippines guy was trying to fake too much and not much fake so he got penalized the no action half pt. I was wondering why they didn't both get penalized. TW


TigerWoman the phillippines where faking and not throwing a technique you have to engage after setting your opponet up so many times, if you notice the philliphines guy was on the defenses all morning long. Stay up all night for twenty minutes of action the guys put on a better show in my opion than the woman they where just waiting with very little technique thrown..GOD BLESS AMERICA


----------



## Zepp (Aug 26, 2004)

TKD's is on CNBC in a couple minutes.  Right after these commercials.  Enjoy!

(And if you're like me, try not to get too frustrated.)


----------



## Zepp (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow, they just showed a whole 5 minutes of coverage!  Amazing!


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Aug 26, 2004)

Ok All,

I got a couple of the women's flyweight prelims and one men's fly prelim recorded, along with the women's and men's Gold Medal Matches.  I just need to edit out all the extras (other sports, commercials), and I'll be ready to load them up.

They are going to be playing at 512K cable modem speed, and each match is about 30-40 MB in size.  If anyone is interested, please let me know so I know I'm not wasting my time uploading.


----------



## bignick (Aug 26, 2004)

i can dig that...all i get on tv is the gold medal matches...any else and i'm game for some downloading


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Aug 26, 2004)

Edit:  Gonna take a while.  Need to upload to my commercial server.  Long upload time. Sorry for the wait...


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 26, 2004)

Tkang, I got the listing.  It looks great.  I taped all the matches so far. But I'm sure this would be wonderful for those who didn't. Thanks!

Also, like your sig - know a few people who would rather not ask "permission", just go ahead and do the deed, then apologize later or much later.  They get their way at the expense of others. TW


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Aug 26, 2004)

TW,

Thanks  I'm a US Navy Information Systems Technician, and Adm. Hopper was a great influence towards my persuing a career in the computer fields. 

Since you say you got the listing, I'll put the link again:

http://24.161.168.91/tkd

From there, you should be able to right-click, and save as, or you can click directly and stream it.

Edit: More info on Adm. Hopper: http://www.cs.yale.edu/homes/tap/Files/hopper-story.html

After reading that you can see what would have prompted Adm. Hopper to coin such as phrase as my sig. She was truly a visionary, and had she waited for permission for many things, computer science may not have been what it is today 

Edit #2:  I have a third womens prelim match and a second mens prelim match that I am still editing the footage on. They should be up shortly.


----------



## XxTKDPenguinxX (Aug 27, 2004)

I was disapointed with the olympic TKD.  I had never seen it and the match I saw was lightweight women form Cuba, Spain, and China Tipae (or something like that).

  What I didn't get, and maybe it is my lack of knowledge with it all was that I saw NO punching to the chest protector and NO blocking!
  Is there blocking allowed?   I thought I heard that punching was allowed as long as it was to the chest protector.  Am I wrong on this?

  On a positive note, I did enjoy some of the kicks.  There was a very fast jump reverse side kick that connected to the stomach.  And the axe kicks were nice too.


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Aug 27, 2004)

Penguin, you're right. There was very little or no blocking at all, and even fewer punches.  Punches don't score well with Olympic Style TKD, so the punches aren't thrown that often (from what I've seen).  That, and punching to the head is a penalty.


----------



## bignick (Aug 27, 2004)

the thing is to score in olymic tkd there has to be "trembling shock", in other words you have to visibly move or displace your movement...sort of way to make sure your actually kicking with power instead of just playing tag....it's harder to get that kind of power with a punch, at least within an olympic format...

blocking is allowed, but evasion is key word...no need to block if they don't hit...

i was impressed with what one of the commentators said...when he was discussing the rules..."no punching to the head, punching to the midsection is allowed, no hammer fists, no knifehands...nothing you learn in the art of tae kwon do...this is the sport of tae kwon do"


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Aug 27, 2004)

Bignick, thanks for pointing that out with the commentator.  It's nice to know that someone will differentiate between the art, and the sport.


----------



## littlespree123 (Aug 27, 2004)

did u guys watch the gold medal fights last night?? they were pretty cool...


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Aug 27, 2004)

littlespree123 said:
			
		

> did u guys watch the gold medal fights last night?? they were pretty cool...


I've recorded all the televised fights.  I'll have todays gold medal matches up no later than tomorrow morning


----------



## bignick (Aug 27, 2004)

sweet deal...you're the goto guy on this one...i was in class during this morning's matches and forgot to tape them


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Aug 28, 2004)

Bad News   I didn't get the right stuff recorded. Some stupid field hockey got recorded instead.  I'm mad.  As a result, I'm taping much longer segments instead of must the time block that is scheduled for the matches.  I missed out on Nia, but I'll get Stevens matches if it kills me :/


----------



## bignick (Aug 28, 2004)

that's too bad...i think we'll live


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Aug 28, 2004)

I found out what happened with the match (Nia's).  the NBC Olympics site listed the timeframe to be between 9am and 10am on the west coast, and it didn't actually show till almost 1pm on the west coast, and then only showed rounds 2 and 3.

Great Coverage there NBC!  What, was the Badminton Gold Medal match more important??????? Sheesh...


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Aug 28, 2004)

New Vids on the site!  I have placed the 4 Welterweight Prelim matches that were shown on the site.  This includes Steven Lopez's match, as well as Karami of Iran.  I'll get the Gold medal matches up once they are recorded


----------



## TKD USA (Aug 28, 2004)

Where can we see these videos I can't find them


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Aug 28, 2004)

TKD_USA:

You can find them at http://24.161.168.91/tkd

That is my machine hosting the mathes that I have captured onto video


----------



## bignick (Aug 28, 2004)

watching the greek woman mystikadous(not even close on the spelling)...she's impressing me...she's got a killer jump back kick


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Aug 28, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> watching the greek woman mystikadous(not even close on the spelling)...she's impressing me...she's got a killer jump back kick


No doubt about that!  I like her style. I use the same counter kick, but mines not nearly that good   I think she got screwed by the scoring though.


----------



## TKD USA (Aug 28, 2004)

The content you are about to read is a spoiler view at own risk









This just in from the nbc olympic website: Steven Lopez Wins Gold again !!!!!!!!!!!!artyon: :CTF: :asian: :flame: :uhyeah:


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 28, 2004)

It wasn't aired was it?  I was watching CNBC and they showed the China/Greek Women's match, showed previews of Lopez then cut to volleyball...
really frustrating.  I didn't get the women taped since I set it to 12:00 that is what was stated as the schedule not ll:45!! TW


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Aug 28, 2004)

TKD USA said:
			
		

> This just in from the nbc olympic website: Steven Lopez Wins Gold again !!!!!!!!!!!!artyon: :CTF: :asian: :flame: :uhyeah:


Way to be a spoiler.....LOL  Once they play the match, it will go up on the site.  Have you checked it out yet?


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 28, 2004)

They put the Lopez match on Telemundo.  It was right after the women's.
What cable channel is Telemundo?  Commentary in Spanish?  Missed that one too - hope, TKang, you got it. Jeesh, all I got was the first day.  TW


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Aug 28, 2004)

Grrrrrr....WTF!!!!!  I didn't get it on Telemundo, because they didn't say it would be on Telemundo.   It's supposed to be on CNBC.  What are these NBC F*tards thinking?  Hopefully it will still show in the CNBC coverage.  They showed the womens match, and said that Lopez's match would be shown later in the coverage.


----------



## bignick (Aug 28, 2004)

i can't imagine them not showing the american winning gold on a major channel


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 28, 2004)

I have my tv on CNBC now,  but volleyball is booked solid in the nbc listings through the afternoon, usually they mention the sport if it is going to be shown. But not much has been aired right (or easy to tape). Arrghhhh! 
Feel like sparring right now. TW


----------



## TKD USA (Aug 28, 2004)

Darn you telemundo Darn you!!


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Aug 28, 2004)

TKD USA said:
			
		

> Darn you telemundo Darn you!!


Looks like there is still a chance that it will be on on CNBC.  My 11am-2pm shows TKD as one of the events squeezed in with volleyball, handball, and wrestling.

Don't give up hope yet


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 28, 2004)

Thank you Thomas for the heads up,  I waited patiently and lo and behold, they put the match on CNBC after all the volleyball.  I taped it manually, yay, the best match so far!  The Turkey guy got desperate at the last and tried the head shot, little too late.  TW


----------



## bignick (Aug 28, 2004)

yeah...caught most of it...didn't tape it...hope Tkang got ahold of it


----------



## TKD USA (Aug 28, 2004)

Tkang i'm trying to play one of your videos and it just won't let me all my other videos play fine but yours doesn't.


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Aug 28, 2004)

Everyone, I got the gold medal match. It will be going up later on this afternoon.

TKD_USA, what version of windows Media Player are you using, and what operating system?  I encoded with version 9 for Win2K/XP.  I can always try to convert to a different version for you.


----------



## TKD USA (Aug 28, 2004)

Thanks but it works now


----------



## Zepp (Aug 28, 2004)

I saw Lopez's match today at about 12:30pm PST.  It was either on CNBC or MSNBC, I forget which.


----------



## Disco (Aug 29, 2004)

Watched both of Lopez's matches yesterday on the "Telemundo" channel. At least I picked up a little spanish  :uhyeah: Still trying to figure out how Lopez won his match with the guy from Mexico. From the view I saw (TV and only one angle), Mexico won the fight. Didn't really care for the ref either in that fight. Now the gold medal fight also was questionable, until the last 2 minutes and Lopez scored well. I stopped going to competitions many years ago because of lots of politics and dirty fighters, but at least the fights were more interesting (when not dirty), than what I saw in the Olympics. How in the world does someone become world class  :idunno: with only one technique? Only thing I saw Lopez use was the roundhouse and the only GOOD point I saw Lopez score with was a left roundhouse in the final round. Perhaps some of the rules have changed, that would at least explain why these fights were so bland.


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 29, 2004)

I agree, those competitions look bland.  Mostly roundhouse kicks.  We are taught never to lead with roundhouse.  But they just seem to bait and wait...mostly wait. Too much respect.  I think they should flip for offensive and give a time limit like in football.  Move or lose.  

I missed the early morning 7 am. session again.  I set it for 15 min. ahead since that was when they seemed to do it.  Well, I got the last 1-2 min. of the guys' match and an hour of wrestling after that. sigh!  So far, I got two prelims, 1 fly gold mens, 1 welter gold mens, taped.  I figured out my tape machine now, almost too late, but what's the point when the airing time doesn't agree with the schedule.  TW


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 29, 2004)

I have not been impressed with the coverage of this event or what I saw (for the most part)

I just watched the womans championship and it was boreing. 
The mens 80k on the other hand I must say was great (if not short) the Korean placed a beautiful kick to end it. :asian: Powerful and graceful (even if he did fall doing it)


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 29, 2004)

I would have loved to be able to watch more freestyle wrestling. I got to watch one match last night  . Then all I got was 1 women's TKD match and one men's TKD match  . Maybe we need to write to our congressman or something to get what we want on tv :idunno: . That just sucked period. 17 days of the olympics & I got 1 freestyle match, 2 greco-roman, and 2 TKd matches. That's horrible.


----------



## Lisa (Aug 29, 2004)

I finally was able to sit down and watch some wrestling yesterday, I was so excited and the POOF!! the power goes out in our area.  Needless to say... three hours later when the power came back on, it wasn't being covered anymore.  :idunno: just my dumb luck I guess.


----------



## bignick (Aug 30, 2004)

are any of the other matches gonna get posted?


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Aug 30, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> are any of the other matches gonna get posted?


I didn't catch any of the Heavyweights, but I should have Steven Lopez's gold medal match and the womens welterweight gold up this evening some time.

I had to take a break over the weekend, and get some sleep


----------



## bignick (Aug 30, 2004)

understandable...


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Aug 30, 2004)

Ok, Finally, I have the womens and mens welterweight gold medal matches up.  I have changed the layout of the site just a little. There are now subdirectories called FlyWeight, and WelterWeight.  Each subdirectory contains the coverage that I managed to get.

Unfortunately, I was unable to get any of the featherweight or Heavyweight matches. 

For those who haven't seen the links:

http://24.161.168.91/tkd


----------



## TKD_Charlie (Aug 31, 2004)

hey Tkand TKD, thanks a million for puttin up the videos, i havent had the chance to see any of the matches. however, im trying to access the site right now, and its sayin that it wont work. is it just me or other ppl too?


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Aug 31, 2004)

There has been a lot of demand for this, and since it's hosted on my home computer, I can only allow 10 users at a time to access it.   My commercial site doesn't have the available bandwidth to allow me to host these files at their current size.

Please keep trying to access them. I'll try to upload some of them my commercial server later on today so I can split the load.


----------



## bignick (Sep 6, 2004)

well...the olympics are over...and they've probably left most of the world conciousness...any follow up thoughts?

i thought the knockout in the heavyweight fight was spectacular...and as i posted earlier the greek woman mystikadous (spelling is so wrong it's not funny) really impressed me with her speed on counters....

anyone else's thoughts?


----------



## Disco (Sep 6, 2004)

I have to assume that some of the rules have changed. Back a few years, the knockout would not have counted because the guy delivering the blow did not keep his feet/balance. Also, the amount of stalling, from some of the matches I was able to watch, would not have been permitted. All and all, I was not impressed. In fact from my perspective, Lopez lost his fight with the guy from Mexico. For my money, the best thing that could happen for/to TKD would be for it to be removed from the Olympic sports mindset and return to what it first started out to be.


----------



## TKD_Charlie (Sep 8, 2004)

does anyone have a clip of the KO??? or does anyone know where i can find a clip of it??? ive been dyin to see that match. tkd tang, ive been tryin to get up on ur site, but it never works. is there somthin wrong or is it always that busy.


----------



## bignick (Sep 8, 2004)

i believe he missed the heavyweight matches....

my friends did tape it...but i have no video capture device...sorry...look around on the net...maybe the nbc site has something...i doubt it


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 8, 2004)

Tkang_TKD said:
			
		

> Ok, Finally, I have the womens and mens welterweight gold medal matches up.  I have changed the layout of the site just a little. There are now subdirectories called FlyWeight, and WelterWeight.  Each subdirectory contains the coverage that I managed to get.
> 
> Unfortunately, I was unable to get any of the featherweight or Heavyweight matches.
> 
> ...




I don't get anything either.  Did you take it off?


Regards,


Steve


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 8, 2004)

Tkang_TKD said:
			
		

> Ok, Finally, I have the womens and mens welterweight gold medal matches up.  I have changed the layout of the site just a little. There are now subdirectories called FlyWeight, and WelterWeight.  Each subdirectory contains the coverage that I managed to get.
> 
> Unfortunately, I was unable to get any of the featherweight or Heavyweight matches.
> 
> ...




I don't get anything either.  


Regards,


Steve


----------

